# Bitcoin (BTC) = μπιτκόιν



## nickel (Aug 24, 2013)

Καιρός να ασχοληθούμε κι εμείς με το ψηφιακό ή διαδικτυακό νόμισμα Bitcoin. Αυτόν το μήνα προστέθηκε στο ODE:

*bitcoin* /ˈbɪtkɔɪn/
_noun_ 
[_mass noun_] a digital currency in which transactions can be performed without the need for a central bank: _bitcoin has become a hot commodity among speculators_
[_count noun_] a unit of bitcoin: _bitcoins can be used for online transactions between individuals_
(Origin: early 21st century: from bit(4) + coin)
http://oxforddictionaries.com/definition/english/bitcoin?q=bitcoin

Την περασμένη εβδομάδα το αναγνώρισε επίσημα το υπουργείο οικονομικών της Γερμανίας, που σημαίνει ότι σύντομα θα δούμε τις αρχές διαφόρων χωρών να παρακολουθούν και να ελέγχουν περισσότερο τις συναλλαγές στο νέο νόμισμα.
Germany has become the first country to legally recognize the digital currency Bitcoin as a form of money. 
http://www.dailydot.com/business/germany-bitcoin-official-currency/

Η Wikipedia έχει ένα τεράστιο άρθρο για το Bitcoin και η ελληνική Βικιπαίδεια ένα πολύ μικρό (όπου αλίευσα και τον μεταγραμματισμό του όρου με τον κατεβασμένο τόνο — έτσι μπορούμε πάντα να διακρίνουμε αν λέμε την αγγλική λέξη ή την ελληνική  ).

Αν θέλετε να μπείτε καλύτερα στο νόημα, θα πρέπει να διαβάσετε τον Σέσιλ του Straight Dope:
To the extent bitcoins become acceptable tender for everyday commerce, we can also avoid taxation, eventually transforming our overregulated society into a paradise like Greece.  
http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/3120/is-bitcoin-the-future-of-money

Και μην επιχειρήσετε να το μεταφράσετε σε κάτι σαν _ηλενόμισμα_ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Σκέφτηκε κανείς να μεταφράσει το _γιουάν_;


----------



## daeman (Aug 24, 2013)

...
Ντιπ νόμισμα, μπίτισαν κι αυτά. Μπιρ παράδες.

Νοντόλαρ, νοπέσο, νολίρα, παφράνκ
νογιούρο, γιεντέρμα, γουαντέλος, καϊνμάρκ
έβριμπόντι ντανς νάου του δε σονγκ οβ μπιτ παρά


----------



## sarant (Aug 24, 2013)

nickel said:


> Καιρός να ασχοληθούμε κι εμείς με το ψηφιακό ή διαδικτυακό νόμισμα Bitcoin. Αυτόν το μήνα προστέθηκε στο ODE:
> Και μην επιχειρήσετε να το μεταφράσετε σε κάτι σαν _ηλενόμισμα_ ή οτιδήποτε άλλο. Σκέφτηκε κανείς να μεταφράσει το _γιουάν_;



Nαι, αλλά μπορούμε να πούμε ότι το μπιτκόιν είναι το πρώτο ηλενόμισμα.


----------



## Zazula (Dec 7, 2013)

http://www.aljazeera.com/indepth/fe...s-react-bitcoin-boom-2013127115950323990.html


----------



## nickel (Dec 7, 2013)

Τι μας νοιάζουν εμάς τώρα αυτά; Αφού, για να τζογάρεις, πρέπει να έχεις λεφτά.

Πάντως, το bitcoin δικαιώνει, τρόπον τινά, την προέλευση της λέξης _νόμισμα_: το bitcoin είναι κάτι που _νομίζεις_ ότι έχεις. 



(Επειδή κάνω χιούμορ και για να μη θεωρηθεί σοβαρή η ετυμολόγηση: στα αρχαία η αρχική σημασία του _νομίσματος_ αφορά κάτι το καθιερωμένο.)


----------



## OldBullLee (Dec 8, 2013)

http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231276853


----------



## Zazula (Dec 8, 2013)

OldBullLee said:


> http://news.in.gr/world/article/?aid=1231276853


Υπάρχει σχετικό βιντεάκι στο λινκ τού #4.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

«Καμπανάκι» για τους κινδύνους που μπορεί να αντιμετωπίσουν όσοι χρησιμοποιούν το ψηφιακό νόμισμα Bitcoin χτυπά η Τράπεζα της Ελλάδος, δίνοντας σαφείς οδηγίες.
http://news.in.gr/science-technology/article/?aid=1231295756

Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ αν είχαν χτυπήσει η ΤτΕ και άλλοι υπεύθυνοι φορείς το καμπανάκι για τη φούσκα του χρηματιστηρίου τότε που ο κοσμάκης πουλούσε γη για να επενδύσει σε κοπανιστό αέρα.


----------



## bernardina (Feb 17, 2014)

Η φαντασιακή θέσμιση του bitcoin και ο σκρούτζ μακ ντακ στο κλονταϊκ By Techie Chan. Για γερούς λύτες.

Το bitcoin γεννήθηκε από διάφορα nerd με αναρχοφιλελεύθερες φαντασιώσεις, και όπως όλα τα δημιουργήματα του μυαλού, έτσι κι αυτό διέπεται από τις ίδιες αρχές των πατεράδων του. Κι αυτό είναι το μυστικό της επιτυχίας του, αλλά ταυτόχρονα και της ηλιθιότητάς του. Διότι τα nerd που το έφτιαξαν, μπορεί να ήταν πολύ ικανά στο να δημιουργούν αλγόριθμους, αλλά από οικονομική θεωρία δεν σκάμπαζαν πολλά με αποτέλεσμα και το παιδί τους να πάσχει ανάλογα.

Ας το πιάσουμε όμως από την αρχή.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Προσπαθώ να θυμηθώ αν είχαν χτυπήσει η ΤτΕ και άλλοι υπεύθυνοι φορείς το καμπανάκι για τη φούσκα του χρηματιστηρίου τότε που ο κοσμάκης πουλούσε γη για να επενδύσει σε κοπανιστό αέρα.


Νίκελ, δεν έχω την ώρα να ψάξω δημοσιεύματα του 1999-2000 για το χρηματιστήριο. Η αίσθησή μου ήταν τότε, και παραμένει ακόμη, ότι οι θεσμικοί παράγοντες (Σημίτης, Παπαντωνίου, Χαλικιάς) είχαν πει κατεπανάληψη ότι _το χρηματιστήριο αντανακλά όσα συμβαίνουν στην εθνική οικονομία_. Το αν «ο κόσμος» (ναι, επηρεασμένος από την ευφορία του ευρώ και ναι, με τη βοήθεια των παπαγάλων, επώνυμων π.χ. «7000 μονάδες θα πάει το ΧΑΑ» ή μη) επέλεγε να ερμηνεύει και να καταλαβαίνει από αυτή τη δήλωση ότι η Ελλάδα είχε οικονομία σαν τη γερμανική (το ΧΑΑ έκανε την εποχή του σεισμού του '99 τζίρους συγκρίσιμους με της Φρανκφούρτης) και ότι οι κατασκηνώσεις Τάδε άξιζαν περισσότερο από μεσαία διεθνή αλυσίδα ξενοδοχείων, ευθύνη «του κόσμου» ήταν.

Τι έπρεπε να πουν δηλαδή οι θεσμικοί; Μην αγοράζετε Γενική Αποθηκών και Λαναρά που είναι σαπάκια; Να πουν ότι τα τριπλά σίγουρα οχτάρια που κυκλοφορούσαν από στόμα σε στόμα σε κομμωτήρια, μπακάλικα και καφενεία ανά την επικράτεια είναι μαϊμούδες; Να πουν ότι το ΧΑΑ είναι μια φούσκα και μισή και θα κλάψουν μανούλες; Και ποιος θα ήταν υπεύθυνος μετά για τον πανικό της κατάρρευσης των κατονομασμένων εταιρειών ή του ΧΑΑ συνολικά;


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

Δεν έχει νόημα να πω τώρα, 14 χρόνια κατόπιν εορτής, πώς θα έπρεπε να διαχειριστούν την κατάσταση τότε. Και σωστά να τα πω τώρα, δεν θα έχει νόημα. Απλώς ξέρουμε ότι διαχειρίστηκαν την κατάσταση με τον χειρότερο τρόπο, *αν κρίνουμε από το αποτέλεσμα*. Και έχοντας υπόψη ότι ίδιες φούσκες και ίδια ξεφουσκώματα είχαν γίνει πρόσφατα σε ένα σωρό χώρες της Άπω Ανατολής, εκτός από τις δεκάδες τα ιστορικά προηγούμενα.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Feb 17, 2014)

nickel said:


> Απλώς ξέρουμε ότι διαχειρίστηκαν την κατάσταση με τον χειρότερο τρόπο, *αν κρίνουμε από το αποτέλεσμα*.


Και αυτό κρίση εκ του αποτελέσματος είναι. Η ιστορία έχει δείξει ότι, διαχρονικά, ποτέ δεν μπόρεσε η λογική να συγκρατήσει τις μάζες των ανθρώπων που θυματοποιούνται στις φούσκες· κυρίως, επειδή δεν μπορείς να έχει αντίλογο στο επιχείρημά τους: «Αυτή τη φορά είναι αλλιώς και οι πλούσιοι τα θέλετε όλα για πάρτη σας».

Άλλωστε, κανείς δεν το έχει πει ακόμη ξεκάθαρα (θα περάσουν πολλά χρόνια μέχρι να το τολμήσει κάποιος), αλλά η αλήθεια είναι ότι αυτή τη στιγμή ζούμε στην Ελλάδα τις συνέπειες *και* της φούσκας των συντάξεων και των δημοσίων επιδομάτων.


----------



## nickel (Feb 17, 2014)

Καλά, οι φούσκες είναι, έτσι κι αλλιώς, περισσότερες απ' ό,τι σε μπαλονάδικο τις απόκριες.

Και προφανώς είμαι της άποψης ότι κάποιοι θα πρέπει να σπεύδουν με μια καρφίτσα και να σπάνε τις φούσκες προτού προλάβουν να γίνουν τεράστιες και να σκάνε μόνες τους στη μούρη έκπληκτων και ξέπνοων αφελών.


----------



## daeman (Sep 18, 2015)

...
*ΗΠΑ: Το Bitcoin είναι επισήμως εμπόρευμα*

Το εικονικό χρήμα είναι επισήμως εμπόρευμα, όπως το αργό πετρέλαιο ή το σιτάρι, σύμφωνα με την αμερικανική Επιτροπή Διαπραγμάτευσης Προθεσμιακών Συμβολαίων σε Εμπορεύματα (CFTC), όπως αναφέρει το πρακτορείο Bloomberg.

Η CFTC ανακοίνωσε ότι κινήθηκε νομικά κατά της διαπραγμάτευσης του Bitcoin και ότι παράλληλα προχώρησε σε διακανονισμό της υπόθεσης αυτής για τη διευκόλυνση διαπραγμάτευσης συμβολαίων δικαιωμάτων προαίρεσης στην πλατφόρμα του.

«Με την εντολή αυτή, η CTFC για πρώτη φορά κρίνει ότι το Bitcoin και άλλα εικονικά νομίσματα ορίζονται ορθώς ως εμπορεύματα» σύμφωνα με ανακοίνωση της επιτροπής.
[...]


----------



## nickel (Oct 14, 2015)

Να προσθέσουμε εδώ τον νεολογισμό *κρυπτονόμισμα* για το *cryptocurrency*.

Το _κρυπτο-_ είναι από την _κρυπτογραφία_.

A *cryptocurrency* (or crypto currency) is a medium of exchange using cryptography to secure the transactions and to control the creation of new units. Cryptocurrencies are a subset of alternative currencies, or specifically of digital currencies. Bitcoin became the first decentralized cryptocurrency in 2009. Since then, numerous cryptocurrencies have been created. These are frequently called altcoins, as a blend of bitcoin alternative.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cryptocurrency


----------

